# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  وجوه تستترُ بالضبآب . .

## عزف الآمنيات

*



وجـوهٍ وملآمـح

نقآبلهآ ونُصآدفهآ في حيآتُنـآ هُنــآ وهنآك 
نردّد أحيانـاً 
وجه فلآن مثل القمــر 
وجـه فلآن أبيض 
بيّض الله وجهه 
أو سـوّد الله 
وجه فلآن

وعلى هذا النمط تسير الكلمآت 
على ألسـنتنآ 
عن الوجوه وملآمحهـآ
هنآك من الملآمح مآ نألفهـآ . .

منذُ اللحظــةِ الأولـى
بل إنهآ لآ تحتاج إلى وسيط لكي تدخل إلىَ قلوبنــآ وتسكن مشآعرنـآ 
ليس من الضروري أن تكون تلك الملآمح جميله .. !


وهنآك ملآمح غآيةٌ في الجمآل 
لكنّهـآ لآ تجد القبول لدى أبواب القلوب 
بل إنّها تمكثُ طويلاً تنتظر 
أن يُفتح لها طرفاً من أبواب القبول 
لدى الآخـر
ولكنها تفشل ,,

في نهاية المطاف 
هناك بعضـاً من البشــر من يغطّـي ملآمحـه
بقنآع وهمـي زآئف .. !

نعـم يلجأ البعض إلى تغطيـة وجههُ
بإبتسآمةٍ مصطنعه 
وبهدوء غير حقيقي 
وبكلمات زآئفه
فترآهُ والحقد يملأُ قلبــهُ 

يتحدّث عن ,,!
التسامح والوفآء والإخلآص ,,!
وترآهُ وهو يسـنُ أنيابهُ لينقض 
على فريسـته بإبتسآم ,,!
وتجده يحبس أطماعهُ وحسدهُ خلف جدآرٌ 
من التظاهرِ بالعطآءِ والبذلُ ,,!

غريب هو أمر أولئِك المرضـىَ 
لآ نعلمُ هل هم يبتسمون 
أم أنّهم يحدّون أنيآبهم 
لينهشوآ أجسآدُنآ ومشاعرنا وعوآطفنآ ,,؟

أم ترآهـم يلوّحون لنآ بأيديهم أم أنّهم يطعنوننآ من الخلف ,,؟

لآ نعلمُ عن تلك التي بأيديهم ,,! 
هل هي وردة حمراء ,,؟
أم خنجر لُطّخ بدمآئنآ ,,؟

لكن لحظــة الحقيقه لآبـد أنْ تُقرع أجرآسهآ
ولآبـد لليلِ أنْ ينجلـي 
مهمآ طآل ليل الزيف والخدآع
تسقطُ الأقنعــه 
وينجلـي ضبآب 
كآنَ يلفُ
الوجوه والملآمح والزمآنِ والمكآن
حينهاآ تنطق الكلمــه 
وتنزع عنهآ ثيآب الخدآع والخديعـه
وتنطلقُ طيور الصـدّقِ والوضوح 
مُغرّدة 
فوق 
أغصان النهآيات الحتميّــه 
لكل قصة نُسِـجتْ بخيـوط الكذب وزيف المشآعر وتغيير الملآمح 
فبالرغـم من جمال الضبآب
حينمآ يعآنق الأرض ويتغلغل بين الأشجآر ويرطّب الأجواء,,! 


إلاّ أنـه حينمآ يكســو الوجوه تصبح الملآمح رمآديّـه والمشآعر غير وآضحـه 
فإختآروآ وجوهَكمْ فهى حَتماً 
مرآةً شخصَكُمْ*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

بالفعل الانسان شو ما كان بخفي جواته بيجي يوم وبتبان حقيقته 
شواء كان بظهر قسوة وهو قلبه طيب
او بظهر الطيبة وهو قلبه قاسي
وأيضاً ملامح الانسان لا تدل على الكثير فكم من انسان جميل لكن عند الاقتراب منه تجد انه شخصية فارغة
وكم من انسان ذو ملامح عادية لكن عند الجلوس معه تجذبك شخصيته

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*وتبقى وجوه الكثير تستتر بالضباب .. 
اشكركـ مطر لروعه ردكـ . .*

----------

